# Mysql zugriff aus java nicht moeglich



## Daniel (28. Apr 2004)

Servus habe leider wieder mal ein paar fragen:
und zwar habe ich versucht laut thread:    http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1529

eine verbidung auf eine mysql datenbank zu schaffen.

leider kann diese nicht aufgebaut werden wegen folgender Fehlermeldung:

Verbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: Unable to connect to any hosts due to exception: 

java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission 127.0.0.1:3306 connect,resolve)

kann mir jemand von euch helfen??? :?: 

danke schon im voraus
ciao 
Daniel





```
public boolean action(Event evt, Object obj)
    {
        Object ctrl = evt.target;
        if (ctrl instanceof Button)
        {
            String s = (String)obj;
            if (s.compareTo("Material abfragen")==0)
            {
                Connection conn = null;
                
                try
                    {
                        Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver"); 
                    }
                
                catch (ClassNotFoundException cnfe)
                    {    
                        System.out.println("Treiber kann nicht geladen werden: "+cnfe.getMessage()); 
                    }
                
                try 
                    { 
                        String dbHost = "localhost";
                        String dbPort = "3306";
                        String dbName = "********";
                        String user = "root";
                        String passwd = "********";
                        conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://" + dbHost + ":" + dbPort + "/" + dbName, user, passwd); 
                        
                        Statement stat = conn.createStatement();
                        ResultSet rs = stat.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM material");

                    } 
                
                catch(SQLException sqle) 
                    { 
                        System.out.println("Verbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: " + sqle.getMessage()); 
                    } 
                
                if ( conn != null ) 
                { 
                    try 
                    { 
                        conn.close(); 
                    } 
                    catch(SQLException sqle) 
                    { 
                        System.out.println("Es funzt " +sqle.getMessage()); 
                    } 
                }                
            }
        }
        return true;
    }
```


----------



## bummerland (28. Apr 2004)

machst du das aus einem Applet heraus? ein Applet hat standardmässig so gut wie keine rechte. ich glaube, du kannst nur zu dem server connecten, auf dem das Applet selbst liegt.


----------



## Tobias (28. Apr 2004)

Auf jeden Fall beschwert sich da der SecurityManager. Da der Default-SM bei mir den Connect zuläßt, hast du wohl entweder einen eigenen oder ein Applet...

mpG
Tobias


----------

